
New Reality: No One Wants A Cheap PC Anymore - zio99
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/08/new-reality-no-one-wants-a-cheap-pc-anymore.php
======
nitink1
Its not about the PC but more about the marketing behind the brand. If people
get a reasonably priced machine which runs either Windows or Linux that they
can use effectively and with confidence, who the wants to burn money on mac. I
think its just that people are being blinded by the marketing propaganda of
who we know :). If you save a 1000$ on your early or every other yearly
purchase trust me ... you are saving much more for your gas, for food and for
outing. The article is another ridiculous propoganda article.

